# Coupler Heights



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Wasn't sure exactly where to put this, figured this was the best place.

As our outdoor elevated railroad keeps coming along, the prospect of getting larger engines is coming nearer.

With this anticipation, we are planning to convert our narrow gauge rolling stock to Accucraft 1:20.3 narrow gauge couplers. I just got two pair to test them, and make sure we can mount them to our cars, but then I realized we don't know what height Accucraft mounts their couplers since I only have a Ruby.

So I was wondering what height Accucraft mounts their couplers (rail head to center-line of coupler).


Thanks for any input.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I would start with my Engine. I would mout a coupler on it then match a cars to it. Got any pictures of the existing couplers and the replacements?


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By John J on 12 Apr 2011 09:14 AM 
I would start with my Engine. I would mout a coupler on it then match a cars to it. Got any pictures of the existing couplers and the replacements? 
See that is the problem, we only have one Accucraft engine as of right now, the Ruby - which has link-in-pin. We don't actually have an Accucraft engine with knuckle couplers to match.

Our current rolling stock has a mixture of Bachmann knuckle couplers and hook-and-loop couplers.


We will be converting ALL our narrow gauge equipment to Accucraft knuckle couplers. 


We want to base all coupler heights off what Accucraft uses, because those are going to be our primary engines.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a Kadee Coupler gauge and use that to establish your standard.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Bruce. The Kadee coupler gauge should establish a standard for you. I have read elsewhere on this site that the Accucraft couplers will connect with Kadees, so the gauge should serve you well as a guide for mounting your couplers. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Accucraft and Kadee both use 1 1/8" centerline as their standard. Accucraft's coupler boxes have a bit more vertical play in them, so sometimes they're a touch higher or lower. Unless your track is particularly uneven, that minor variation shouldn't be an issue. 

Later, 

K


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, this will help a lot.

Next step is to look into how much we are going to have to modify our cars to accommodate the body mounted coupler pocket.


----------

